# Tom......yer a mucky pup !!!!



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

think Tom has been sneaking on my computer and looking at those muddy pics of Tilly. Loads of rain here so loads of mud


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Just one pic? Dang, I wanted like 5 or 6


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh, looks like he had so much fun


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks very proud of himself!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Love the markings...is that a brown-english-creme-golden?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Tom,mud baths are healthy-go for it!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

He poses quite nicely when he's all-a-muck. LOL!
Tom, you are beautiful, as always!

~Jackie


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

awesome he must of had a ball...


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Also available in clean


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Yaaay picture of Tom even mucky he is still a very handsome boy and looks like he thoroughly enjoyed himself.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What mud? All I see is pure HANDSOME!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww look at tom...Tilly says 'good work!!' 

He does look every bit as handsome even with his mud bath!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothin' a bath & a pint won't fix!!!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Love the markings...is that a brown-english-creme-golden?


 
Its a rare British Brown/Creme Golden... Very rare.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the best lookin mud-covered dog I've seen in a while!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cham said:


> Its a rare British Brown/Creme Golden... Very rare.



A cocoa-creme Golden.. if you will...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I can hear Tom now... "And for my next feat - my back!!!"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom wears the muck very well. Still beaming even after a good roll in the mud.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

DH thought Bailey was messy today, but she didn't look nearly that bad.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think that coloring is what is known as a tri-color golden!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like he had a good roll in the mud! Good for the dog soul, right Tom?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear...Tom what have you gotten yourself into!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Tom is gorgeous muddy or clean !!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

There's that handsome boy 

Tom, you make mud look good!!!  (as in even mud looks good on you)


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Lotsa smiles for you Tom 
As for the Hugs & Kisses ... 
After your bath


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw, whats a little muck? he'll wash!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom says cheers everybody (wont be long now before he can go out for a pint )

and that pic was taken just after his first mud puddle, smelly at that too


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just like a golden should look like


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tom is trying to become a black lab!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

davebeech said:


> Tom says cheers everybody (wont be long now before he can go out for a pint )
> 
> and that pic was taken just after his first mud puddle, smelly at that too


Lol Dave, I was just going to say that mud looks stinky!!! Still handsome none the less!!!! He looks so darned proud of himself...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

The always look so proud of themselves after a mud bath, don't they? He still is beautiful!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mmmm... black and tan!
(Oh wait... are we still talking about dogs)?

Tom looks so happy!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, I Love Tom! I'd take him Mud n All! Tom IS one of the most Handsome Moca-Cream-Golden's I have Ever Seen!! Isn't Mud Fun! WooHooRoo! 

(Yeah, JoEllen...I want More Tom Pic's Too!)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

cham said:


> Its a rare British Brown/Creme Golden... Very rare.





missmarstar said:


> A cocoa-creme Golden.. if you will...


LOL :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep Dave... Tom does wear mud very well. You just have to love his stance as he stands there all proud and mucked up


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good job it was only mud he had rolled in - i would have loved to have seen your face if it had been something else. He looks as if he fully enjoyed that roll


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

goldensmum said:


> Good job it was only mud he had rolled in - i would have loved to have seen your face if it had been something else. He looks as if he fully enjoyed that roll


haha !!! he's already got the T-shirt..........horse muck, cow pie, fox, badger ( I think ), ducks n swans and the most repulsive imaginable..................human.....yep..that's right human muck............yuk


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Blooming heck - the mind boggles at that last one. Guess it's a good job you don't live in africa - think of all the elephants


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Dave...what time were you out walking yesterday? I know there's a time/space difference between us....but Sadie and Loo enjoyed a great walk with multiple river swims and right before they got back in the Jeep the rolled in a mucky culvert and came out looking just like Tom!!!! Eeeewww and stinky too:yuck:. So they must have been on a "wavelength" with Tom (and that'll be enough of that!)


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

moverking said:


> Hey Dave...what time were you out walking yesterday? I know there's a time/space difference between us....but Sadie and Loo enjoyed a great walk with multiple river swims and right before they got back in the Jeep the rolled in a mucky culvert and came out looking just like Tom!!!! Eeeewww and stinky too:yuck:. So they must have been on a "wavelength" with Tom (and that'll be enough of that!)


hey Maribeth, you're not a star treker are you, we were out n about 07:45 GMT


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tom looks so regal and proud and gorgeous.........


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hi Dave, been away and must have missed this muddy shot. hes still handsome even when muddy!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is a handsome guy, muddy or clean . Great shot Dave.


----------

